# 7ft Vivarium needed



## richard140804 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi i'm after a 7ft x 3ft x 2ft Viv in Oak is there anyone that can make this for me i have been quoted £165 from Peregrine and Monkfield nutrition but they want alot of penny's for delivery can you help.:blowup:


----------



## plaiceandchips (Jan 18, 2011)

Try volly on here, he's meant to be pretty good.
His name always pops up on rfukers recommended list :lol2:


----------



## richard140804 (Feb 14, 2012)

plaiceandchips said:


> Try volly on here, he's meant to be pretty good.
> His name always pops up on rfukers recommended list :lol2:


 see if i can find him cheers:2thumb:


----------



## richard140804 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump:whistling2:


----------



## richard140804 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump :bash:


----------



## D19NCH (Mar 8, 2012)

Its a shame you live so far away, Vivtastic is the way forward! 18mm units with toughened saftey glass! I have just ordered 3'x3'x18" in black with glass sides! Propa sexy!


----------

